# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  كيفيـة الغســل مـن الحيـض والنفـاس والجنــابــة

## المعدن النفيس

بسـم الله الـرحمـن الـرحيـمالسـلام عليكـم ورحمـة الله وبـركـاتـه
كيفيـة الغســل مـن الحيـض والنفـاس والجنــابــة

أولاً يستنجي الإنسان، المرأة تستنجي من حيضها ونفاسها،
وتستنجي المرأة الجنب والرجل الجنب،
ويغسل ما حول الفرج من آثار دم أو غيره أو آثار المني أو المذي،
ويزيل ما هناك وأثر البول، ثم يتوضأ كلٌ منهم وضوء الصلاة 
الحائض والنفساء والجنب يتوضأ وضوء الصلاة،
ثم بعد ذلك يفيض الماء على رأسه ثلاث مرات،
ثم على بدنه الشق الأيمن ثم الأيسر ثم يكمل الغسل،
هذا السنة هذا هو الأفضل، وإن صب الماء على بدنه مرةً واحدة
كفاه وأجزأه الغسل من الجنابة والحيض، لكن التفصيل كماتقدم أفضل،
بعدما يستنجي يتوضأ وضوء الصلاة ثم يفرغ الماء على رأسه ثلاث مرات،
ثم يغسل جنبه الأيمن ثم الأيسر ثم يعمم بدنه كله هذا هو الأفضل هذا هو الكمال،
والمرأة إذا كانت في الحيض يستحب لها أن تجعل في الماء سدر،
ماء وسدر هذا هو الأفضل، في غسل الحيض والنفاس،
أما الجنب فلا ما يحتاج إلى إناء وسدر ولا شيء، بل ماء يكفي،
سواءٌ كان اغتسل من صنبور، أو اغتسل من دش،
أو اغتسل بالغرف من حوض، أو من إناء كله جائز والحمد لله.
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيراً
الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله
------------ من مواضيعي
الدعاء الذي لا يكاد يرد
أتدرين ماذا تقولي إذا بلغتي الأربعين من عمرك ؟!
أعمــال تعمليهــا يبنـي الله لكِ بيتــا في الجنــة
لا تدعي الشيطان يـدخـل
الفضائل العظيمة لأربع كلمـات
كلكم يبكي لنفسه
كل خمسة أيام نعيش في قصر
الدعاء الذي لا يكاد يرد

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## لملوم

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## ماسة الامارات

يزاج خير ختيه

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاج الله خير اختي


وجزاج خيرا غاليتي
شكرا على مرورج

----------


## 7LeeEeema

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاج خير ختيه


وجزاج خيرا مثله

----------


## dxbaii

في ميزان حسناتج لاني اكتشفت ان في وايد بنات ما يعرفون الغسل الصحيح

----------


## مونتاج

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله 
موضوع مهم جدا 
مشكووووووره عالطرح

----------


## #..Lamar..#

يزاج الله خير انا اسوي جذي بس بدون سدر

----------


## MLAK-AL-DL3

جزاج الله خير وايد كنت محتاجه اعرف بالتفصيل عن هالموضوع 
الله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج اختي

----------


## am_seeef

يزاج الله كل الخير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاج خيرا غاليتي

----------


## Um Naser SH

الله يجزيكي كل خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاج الله خير انا اسوي جذي بس بدون سدر


*ويزاج خيرا مثله
أنا بعد أسوي جيه بدون سدر
*

----------


## m3andah

يعطيج العافية عالموضوع

----------


## Heyam Y

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يعطيج العافية عالموضوع


اللهم آمين
ويعافيج يارب 
شكرا ع مرورج

----------


## uniqe123

رفع.......

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


وفيج بارك الله وجزاج خيرا 
شكرا لمرورج العطرة ودعواتج الطيبة ولج بمثل ما دعوتي

----------


## Ms.spoOn

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=5QxxB...%3D5QxxBlkU7so

----------


## مهرة القصر

؛ 

رحم الله الشيخ ابن باز وجميع اموات المسلمين آمين 

جزاكـِ الله خيراً وجعله الله في موازين حسناتكـ ،،

سبحان الله وبحمده ~ سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## شمسة المرر

اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزنا اتباعه وارنا 
الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه 
يزاج خير حبيبتي

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزنا اتباعه وارنا 
> الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه 
> يزاج خير حبيبتي


اللهم آمين
ويزاج خيرا يالغالية
شكرا لطيب مرورج

----------


## بنت خورفكان 3

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاج خيرا يالغالية

----------


## بروود أعصاب

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المعدن النفيس

وجزاج خيرا يالغالية

----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------


## المعدن النفيس

> في ميزان حسناتج لاني اكتشفت ان في وايد بنات ما يعرفون الغسل الصحيح


اللهم آمين
يزاج الله خيرا على طيب مرورج
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## المعدن النفيس

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------

